# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  phương pháp đánh đề online! ghilode.com đánh đề online uy tín hơn cả win2888

## vuducvip

*phương pháp khi đánh lô đề online* 
Ở bảng   đánh lô đề online   giải nhất xuất hiện 71481, vị trí con 48 kẹpgiữa hai con số 1, vậy ta bắt đầu thả cặp 484 trong 3 hôm.
+ Ở giải 3 xuất hiện 38718, vị trí con 71 nằm giữa hai con số 8, vậy ta bắt đầu thả cặp 717 trong 3 hôm.
- Một số lưu ý cho ACE: kẹp giữa hai số 1 và hai số 8 thì thường hay về thẳng nên nếu theo VD trên thì ta có thể to tiền 48 và 71 hơn là 84 và 17 trong 3 ngày tới. danh de uy tin
Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online  2:   đánh lô đề online   3 ngày theo "dạng số"
Các bạn để ý thấy hôm nào ở giải 4 số (giải 4 và 5) có dạng chỉ có 2 đơn vị ghép nên giải 4 số đó thì ta chơi cặp đó trong 3 hôm, thông thường cũng hay về ngày thứ 2. danh de uy tin
- VD:
+ Ngày 09/01/11: ở giải 4 có dạng 0300, ta chơi cặp 030 trong 3 hôm, ngày 11/01 đã có   đánh lô đề online   03.
+ Ngày 11/01/11: ở giải 5 có dạng 4440, vậy ta sẽ chơi cặp 040 này trong 3 hôm. danh de uy tin
 Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online  3: Chơi   đánh lô đề online   1 ngày
Các bạn để ý thấy khi nào đầu giải 7 và đít giải 7 bằng nhau thì ta lấy số đó ghép với số giữa giải ĐB và số đầu giải ĐB thành 2 cặp số đánh hôm sau,  Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online  này xác suất rất cao và cũng ít khi xuất hiện dạng như vậy.
- VD: ngày 31/12/2010 danh de uy tin
+ Đầu giải bảy là con 74
+ Đít giải bảy là con 57 danh de uy tin
+ GĐB là :72070 win2888
Đầu bằng đít như vậy ta lấy 7 ghép với 7 và 0 thành 3 số 77 707 đánh ngày hôm sau, ngày 01/01/2011 có   đánh lô đề online   707 cả cặp danh de uy tin
 Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online  4:   đánh lô đề online   nuôi 3 ngày theo "dạng số" sau quân 68( cầu   đánh lô đề online   sau cặp 68 ) danh de uy tin
Các bạn để ý hôm nào có   đánh lô đề online   68 ở giải 4 số (giải 4 và 5) thì 2 số đằng trước quân 68 sẽ là cặp số để ta chơi 3 hôm nhé.  Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online  này nếu nuôi chính quân trước quân 68 thì sẽ là 3 ngày, còn chơi cả cặp thì thường về ngày hôm sau. danh de uy tin
- VD: ngày 29/12/1010 danh de uy tin
+ Ở giải 5 lần quay thứ 4 có giải 5968, ta sẽ chơi cặp 595 cho ngày hôm sau và rình thả bạch thủ 59 trong 3 hôm sau.
+ KQ: ngày 30/12 có   đánh lô đề online   95, ngày 31/12 có   đánh lô đề online   59 3 nháy.
B - Các  Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online  lấy   đánh lô đề online   nuôi trong tuần
Có 3 cách lấy   đánh lô đề online   nuôi sau ACE tham khảo danh de uy tin
- Cách 1: Lấy tổng giải ĐB ngày CN làm số nuôi trong tuần (cái này nhiều người đã biết) danh de uy tin
- Cách 2: Lấy tổng giải nhất ngày thứ 4 làm số nuôi tới ngày thứ 4 tuần sau (cái này mình tham khảo của 1 ông bạn, hiệu suất 90%)
- Cách 3: Lấy số cuối giải ĐB ngày thứ 7 ghép với số đầu giải ĐB ngày CN làm số nuôi trong tuần (cách này mình cho là hiệu quả vì từ lúc nuôi cách này mình chưa trượt lần nào) danh de uy tin
+ Lưu ý: cả 3 cách này ACE nên tránh   đánh lô đề online   gan và chọn thời điểm hợp lí để nuôi (chẳng hạn con   đánh lô đề online   đó chưa về từ 3-5 ngày ACE có thể nhảy vào nuôi, với mình thì thường 3 cách trên nhảy vào nuôi luôn khi 3 ngày con   đánh lô đề online   đó chưa ra, liều ăn nhiều) danh de uy tin
 Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online  lấy   đánh lô đề online   nuôi của bác "Nguyễn Văn Đào": danh de uy tin
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ đánh đề uy tín chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, danh lo de truc tuyen uy tin nhat,  danh lo de online uy tin, ghilode danh de uy tin nhat, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de uy tin nhat, lo de uy tin, web bao lo de uy tin, danh de online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, trang lo de online, choi de online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web choi lo de truc tuyen,  danh de online web nao uy tin nhat, choi de online, ghilode .com, trang danh de truc tuyen uy tin nhat, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac web ghi so de uy tin, danhlodeonline, web ghi de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh lo online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web site nao choi bao lo uy tin nhat , choi lodeonline, web danh de online,  web nao ghi lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web ghi lo uy tin viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web danh lo de, trang web choi lo moi nhat, cac trang web choi lo de, web ghi lo de online moi nhat, trang web choi lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode ty le cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang choi lo de uy nhat, web danh lo de online uy tin, trang web lode uy tin hien nay, choi lo de online uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de bac uy tin, trang web ghi lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de online, trang web lode online, choi lo de uy tin, nhung web lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web choi lo de truc tuyen uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin, trang ghilode ghi lo uy tin nhat, ghi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

